# Predators (2010)



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

This remake of the Schwarzenegger classic will be directed by Robert Rodriguez, and feature more than one of the alien poachers:

http://www.iesb.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=6768&Itemid=99


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

oh,yippe,another remake

holy crap hes gonna make the Jetsons too!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I can't stand remakes but gonna sit on the fence on this one until I see footage (in motion). Not really keen on remaking the first film but the rest of the franchise could actually use a reboot. Same goes for Aliens... First two films were perfect IMHO, but the rest (including but not limited to the AvP films) were utter crapolla.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the head's up there, oh Sinister One. I also just found this from BD.

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/15983


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Although I am not a huge fan of remakes, I will not pan a film until I have seen it where they are concerned. That being said, I am huge fan of Robert Rodriguez, and will check out anything he does (Except those *Spy Kids* films. Just not my type of flick) this project is right up his alley.

I have HIGH expectations for this one because of his name alone.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hmm, now the report is that Rodriguez is not writing or directing but merely "shepherding" the project along (?).

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=10312


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yeah...and the film is going to go head to head with that talentless hack, Shamalamadingdong's newest cinematic atrocity when it's released. Thanks, Robert for killing this films chances from the get go on the week it comes out. All because you are more or less are distancing yourself should it bomb, and just not coming out and saying you're merely going to be in other circles what is known as an "executive producer."


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm not against every remake they want to make, but was getting sick and damn tired of the remake trend back as far as 4+ years ago.

I'll tell you one thing I'm also sick and tired of- always news of an upcoming horror movie. New news every 3 or 4 hours. I have the same response every single time - it will most likely suck and I don't care enough about seeing it to find out.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Well in that case.......

Here's more news! 

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16398


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Robert Rodriguez sounds off on the possibility of Ah-nold returning..."This cabinet ministah; does he always travel on the wrong side of the bohdah?" :laughien:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16427


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Get ready to be Wowed, guys! Guess who's in close talks to direct this film...?

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16461


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

ok.. so it might be alright. I agree with some of the others, i'm getting way tired of the constant remake. some good, some bad. but whats next??? preds. will hopefuly be good, but after they goofed up on avp2 (1 was alright) hmmmmmmm


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've been a fan of Arnolds for a long time, but isn't getting a bit old to fight Predators. When does his term as "Governator" end, so he could do another movie?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

From Bloody Disgusting:

The Hollywood Reporter confirmed both Latino Review and AICN's reports that Nimrod Antal, the director of the horror film _Vacancy_, has been hired to direct *Predators* for Fox and producer Robert Rodriguez. They add that in this version, a group of humans will find themselves stranded on a planet home to Predators and must survive the horrors they encounter. James Cameron pulled a similar move with his advancement of the _Alien_ franchise in his _Aliens_. I guess they mean it's similar because they take on _more_ Predators? Alex Litvak & Michael Finch (Medieval) have written the script. The new iteration, which Rodriguez has been hoping to make since 1994, when he was hired to write a screenplay for a second sequel, is scheduled for a July 7, 2010 release.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=11038


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/3306512559


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

STYD has up a "behind the scenes super secret spectacular first look pic!!!"

I mean, I guess this is exciting if you're anticipating this flick on 7/7/10? lol

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=13703


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Here goes a "First Look" at a Predator. Hmmmm...

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/19330


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't like remakes either. No matter how good they are not "normally" as good as the originals, particularly when the original is very good.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Aliens Vs Predator was an AWESOME movie! I wish hollywood would stop remaking movies I used to love, ie "Godzilla", "Day the Earth Stood Still" (which really really stunk), and the soon to stink "Clash of the Titans". I want to see "Predator vs. Terminator" (as suggested by my 5 year old). What ever happened to making up your own story instead of regurgitating someone else's with CGI?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

This does not bode well for a film when one of it's "stars" talks like _this_:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/19421


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Another update, guys! There's even a first sneak peek of the flick:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/19451


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The trailer is up:

http://www.shocktillyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=14531


----------

